# Epic Urban Fantasy ~ Trinity Saga Book One: The Pocket Watch - $0.99



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

A Quarterfinalist in the Amazon Breakout Novel Award Contest:

Imogen Stromholdt lives a very uninteresting and sluggish life; her days are about as fast as a snail riding a turnip. She knows as well as anyone that she should be grateful to live such a 'safe' and 'quiet' life, but her father, Jeff, tends to shelter her far too much for her own good. She so longs to have fun adventures of her own filled with daring plots and danger, but those dreams are as far away as a dream could be.

But her life quickly becomes filled with real danger when she meets a very suave and charming young man named Lucius Knight. Well, that, and the tiny vicious little monsters called Sea-Merrows that tried to drown her, a slightly egocentric Irish youth who can manipulate fire, and blood-thirsty vampires tracking her across the country. Not to mention the indestructible beings called Hollows that want to kidnap her by the orders of their undead master, Byron Barrowite. Other than that, she has nothing to worry about.

Imogen's life just became a lot more interesting, and if she can just survive the giant dragon made of pure fire, she may learn just how much she enjoys getting into trouble. Her greatest weapon is her freedom of choice in this charming and darkly romantic tale of magic, murder, and destiny.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

It looks very engaging... I just ordered/downloaded "The Pocket Watch."  Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ronnell-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book and your first posts!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and to have links to your book and website in your signature. You will probably want to bookmark your thread so that you can add to it when you have news, *but no bumping more than once a week, please!* You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

The fine print:
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ronnell, glad to see you and the Pocket Watch here. It really is a wonderful book that I wish you the best of success with.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

RonnellDPorter said:


> Weekly bump!





RonnellDPorter said:


> Weekly Bumpety-Bump!


Well, Ronnell, the only problem with that is that it hasn't been a week.   Methinks you forgot there are only 30 days in April.

No worries, we don't usually get out the stocks for a first offense. . . .and, see, I bumped you again by reminding you of this.

Ann


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

167 page sample, wow


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Thursday: Ronnell D. Porter - The Pocket Watch

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Ciar Cullen (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm really digging that cover for Undying. Do you have a thread for that book? I think I'm going to pick it up. Who says covers aren't important, eh?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd say you are allowed to have links in your signature. . . .if those include links to your book threads on KindleBoards that's o.k.

It would be bad form to post a link to your book or its thread in the body of a post in someone _else's_ thread. . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When in some elses thread, if you even refer to your titles (which sometims is acceptible, use the spoiler blacking. And if you want to help someone with a link, ask them to PM you (or you do it).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

RonnellDPorter said:


> *Riiiiiiiiiiiiiing*
> 
> (fearfully picks up the phone)
> 
> ...


Well. . . .. . .the only problem with that is that it's only been 6 days. . .. . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If yours is the last post. . . you can't post again for 7 days. _Any_ post by anybody is a bump. . . .the rule is you can't do back to back posts more frequently than every seven days.

Here's what it says in the welcome/rules post above:


> You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own.


So. . . . we didn't get out the stocks last time. . . .and won't this time. . .but next time you're in for it, buddy!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, this? Just a bump for a fantasy/adventure with magic, danger, amazing plot, characters with incredible depth, and romance, that's all. No big deal, whatever.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

This week - Featured Blog Review http://bizyreader.blogspot.com/2010/07/pocket-watch-by-ronnell-porter.html


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

d(^_^)b


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

<(=^_^=)> ~ Grrr


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

*knock-knock*

Who's there?

The Pocket Watch.

'The Pocket Watch' who?

Orange you glad I didn't say banana?


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Witty bump...


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

When you buy and read this story there's a free imaginary vivion of me doing the Bart Man!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

RonnellDPorter said:


> When you buy and read this story there's a free imaginary vivion of me doing the Bart Man!


*snort*

I want to try one of your books, but I'm not sure which one to read. Which is your favorite?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Discount........NOW you tell me!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Well it depends on your flavor Monique; long boring character development and long boring conversations with long boring action? The Pocket Watch.
Long boring character reflections on a character's long boring torture? The Undying.
Long boring excitement and long boring romance) NoHeart: A Hoodoo Novel.

Go with NoHeart, monique


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

So... what can you really talk about here that everyone can join in on? You can only start a book-related topic when you assume that peop?e who come into this page have read the book.

Shall we talk about Irish fire-benders?


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

RonnellDPorter said:


> Shall we talk about Irish fire-benders?


It's a sensitive subject for me.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, I've heard... After that corned-beef incident I'm not surprised. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

October Fright Sale ~ 0.99 cents for the entire month of October! Happy Halloween


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Still .99 cents...


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

So... Who wants cake?


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Last week at 99 cents; get it while you can!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Some say that Imogen is a strong female lead; others say she's a neurotic maternal ticking time-bomb. Well, okay, only Jason said that...

But why not find out for yourself?


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

So how are my mods doing? It's been a while since I've been chastised for anything... I kind of miss it. Then again, I haven't really been around enough to break rules.

Give it time, I guess


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

IT'S FLOATING WICKER PROPELLED BY FIRE! What do you call this frightening and terrible terrible contraption? Really? A hot air balloon? Oh.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

It's December! Nice time read an epic action/adventure, eh? Especially those with the nice low price if 2.99, right? I mean, I like low prices, I can't vouch for anyone else...


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Almost in the double digits with reviews - I'm excited


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm officially halfway through book three (yay!)


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

So I haven't sold more copies than usual with the new December/January price, but as long as people are reading and enjoying the story then I'm happy all over


----------

